# Test Kits



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

OK homies, which test kits do you currently use i.e. what brand and are you please with the performance.

Are there any you would not use?!

Ta!

P.S. I'm looking at Seachem but they are £5.00 more expensive than a lot of the rest.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I use hanna colormeters, But i think you are trying to be a little conservative.
I like tropimarin,and sailferts, and fast test. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

:laugh: I guess I am! I'm just trying to find out whether it's worth paying the extra cash. If another product is cheaper but does exactly the same then it could save a total of £25.00 on the test kits I need, and to me that's a fish or 2 light bulbs!!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I got fast test, odd thing is that once the thing got some age to it all the testers turn brown if you leave them there for a while.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

salifert has a very good reputation.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Salifert it is then


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i use aq. pharm. for simple tests like ammonia, ph, and nitrite but for mg, ca, alk, nitrite i only use salifert.


----------

